# sturgis



## 88twin (Jul 29, 2010)

anyone puttin around the black hills this august?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm not. However if any one is heading there from the west across interstate 94 may I suggest you get off in Livingston Mt head south on Rt 89 through Gardiner and cut through the park and pick up route 212 (Silver Gate & Cooke City) on the NE side (AKA the Beartoothe Hwy) over to Billings what a beautifuel drive. Wife and I did it last week took about 12 hrs (we stopped a lot for pictures)  Take warm clothes you get up about 10,000 feet and it was 54 at 1:00 in the afternoon.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beartooth_Highway

http://www.beartoothhighway.com/

Anyone else know of a scenic route on the way?


----------



## fatboy (Jul 30, 2010)

It's all scenic once you get to the Black Hills, I love the ride from Newcastle, WY into Deadwood. No, we thought about a last minute trip, roll the dice on cancellations to find a room in Deadwood, but decided not to.

If anyone goes, Needles Highway in the Hills is a must do for a ride.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 30, 2010)

MT,

Thanks for the reminder (i.e. Gallatin NF)  I am going to head back to Livingston hopefully in September to see my best friend and we always headed up there.  Took our children up there to pan for some gold too when they were younger.

Since I sold my Harley, don't ride anymore but the drive you describe is everything you say....I miss it so much.....as tears drop down from FMWB's eyes.


----------



## permitguy (Jul 31, 2010)

We're heading up Saturday and coming home Wednesday, rally week.  We haven't been during the actual rally since '06.  Staying in Custer and meeting some friends from Missouri.


----------



## peach (Jul 31, 2010)

Growing up there, I never appreciated the passion you guys have for Sturgis.. for us, the Sturgis Scoopers were always the team that beat us.

Spearfish Canyon is lovlier than Boulder Canyon... farther to get to Deadwood, but much more scenic.  Safer, too.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes, peach, that's another must do ride.


----------

